# [Solved] Problems enabling extended attributes on reiserfs

## quantus

When I attempt to modify an attribute, I get the error

```
% setfattr -n pub_date -v "June 2004" /usr/portage/foo 

setfattr: /usr/portage/foo: Operation not supported
```

My "linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r9" kernel has the following reiser related config lines

```
CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set
```

prior to this step, I prep the system for the test with:

```
umount /usr/portage 

reiserfsck --clean-attributes /dev/vg_root/portage 

mount -o rw,noatime,user_xattr /usr/portage/
```

thread 1 and thread 2 illustrate that it can work... I just need a kick in the right direction to get this working on my box.. Thanks in advance!

Solution:  'attrs' is an undocumented option in mount just for reiserfs.  The correct code is:

```
umount /usr/portage

reiserfsck --clean-attributes /dev/vg_root/portage

mount -o rw,noatime,attrs,user_xattr /usr/portage/

setfattr -n user.pub_date -v "June 2004" /usr/portage/foo
```

----------

